# 1979 Rabbit 16v turbo build



## sam.83gti (Apr 7, 2009)

So far I have mostly been cleaning, prepping and gathering parts but I figured I would start posting pictures and such and update as I go.

The Car:













































wheels:










Engine Bay Cleaning(work in progress):










Cleaned and painted Block(9a 2.0):










Transmission Cleaning (02a from Passat 16v(work in Progress):










Rebuilt Head: 2.0L 16v



















Parts accumulation:

wideband controller: http://www.vems.us/eaw52










guages:










ARP Headstuds and TT HD dual Valve Springs:










Hydro to Cable Clutch Conversin for 02a:










Engine Gasket Sets:










BBM Headspacer(Lowers Compression By One point for Boost:










Cast Exhaust manifold(T3 Flange+38MM Wastegate Flange) T3 Super 60, .48 Hotside .60 Cold










034 External Crank Trigger wheel+sensor+distributor Block/Wastespark Coil Mount










Vems V3 Ecu (built in MAP, Boost Control, Launch, Wideband, ETC.)










Bosch 550cc Injectors:










Bosch Motorsports Waste Spark Coil:










Thats all for now, I will post more pictures as more parts arrive and I make more progress.


----------



## sam.83gti (Apr 7, 2009)

Spent all day yesterday out in the garage Soldering the connections for my CE2 fuseblock into my Rabbit. I've got a Plug and Play to CE2 wiring harness from Lugtronics which I did not want to cut up. Also started cutting up my stock 16v Intake manifold to piece together into my Short Runner Intake. Tax Refund should be here soon... Almost done buying parts


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

Looks like my exact starting point! Same car! search my name for motivation


----------



## sam.83gti (Apr 7, 2009)

*More progress*

finished up soldering CE2 connections...









more parts arrived today.
New digifant injector cups for my short runner in progress. and new bolts for pressure plate to Flywheel.









New waterpump









New Timing Belt Tensioner Pulley









VR6 OBD1 Throttle Body









Also Got rid of the Battery tray to make room for Intercooler piping and just to tidy up the bay a bit.


----------



## jettaIIIridinglow (Dec 26, 2009)

this looks like a promising build thread :thumbup:


----------



## sam.83gti (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks for the positive words, my clutch kit arrived today. I have been doing some research to find a budget clutch that will hold up and is rated for the power I am looking to put out. After searching around I found this one: 
http://www.clutchstar.com/product/f1-racing-stage-2-clutch-kit-1992-volkswagen-passat-sedan-2-0l

I haven't found anything on vortex about them but the guys on the honda forums say they have used them with good results, for the price, its worth a shot. 

It arrived today and here is a shot of it, looks to be of good quality


----------



## VT-MKJett (Dec 25, 2011)

Interesting thread. The Black MK3 Jetta has been getting some love...


----------



## sam.83gti (Apr 7, 2009)

More parts arrived. finally have everything to bolt the engine and transmission together permanently and start making some new engine/trans. mounts.

Resurfaced g60 Flywheel:









NOS Locking Gas cap:









Cluster W/ Tach.( currently have a speedo only cluster)









Fuel Filter:









Oil Cap Seal









Oil Pan Drain Plug & copper washer:









Dipstick Funnel:









Flywheel to crank bolts:









Freeze Plugs:









Thermostat:









Timing Belt:









Release bearing Guide tube/input shaft seal:









Lastly, Some euro bumper end clips(no sagging euro bumps for me)









Sorry to keep boring you with all of my new parts arriving but I am very close to being done buying parts. I will be building up the engine/trans in the next few weeks so stay tuned.


----------



## sam.83gti (Apr 7, 2009)

VT-MKJett said:


> Interesting thread. The Black MK3 Jetta has been getting some love...


Hey! glad to hear it. Stay tuned for updates.


----------



## kevlar_vw (Jan 5, 2005)

looking good :beer:


----------



## jettaIIIridinglow (Dec 26, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: can't wait for more pics!


----------



## vincent-mk1 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Dyno*

Hi

is there any Dyno diagramms concerning the T3 Super 60, .48 Hotside .60 Cold ? 

i have the same (car) project; but still dubbing about the turbo which is should take.

K24-7000
t3 super 60 .48
gt3071r .63
TD05-16G 

(i want aprox 250 - 320 ps,..with a very smooth torque ...)

regards!

Vincent


----------



## turbochachi (Dec 2, 2008)

well done sir excellent presentation!!


----------



## sam.83gti (Apr 7, 2009)

vincent-mk1 said:


> Hi
> 
> is there any Dyno diagramms concerning the T3 Super 60, .48 Hotside .60 Cold ?
> 
> ...


Well, i wanted to go with a T platform turbo in case i decided to swap out turbos later I would have better options without buying a new manifold...also I wanted fast spool up and i have read that the super 60 spools like a Mother F**ker. I read here(http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/286499-t3-super-60) that one of the guys was running a super sixty on his gti and was pushing 288 hp with a water meth setup. My main concern was fast spool for pulling in and out of the nice tight turns up here in the mountains and at the auto-x/hillclimb events. I wont be doing much racing in a straight line so top end isn't as much of a priority. Hope This helps:beer:

search google using "t3 super sixty vwvortex" you can find some good stuff on it.


----------



## sam.83gti (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks again for all the support guys. Also any input/advice is much appreciated


----------



## kevlar_vw (Jan 5, 2005)

how is the quality of the clutch? I know you havent used it, but does it look well made? I gotta get a vr6 clutch soon...thats one I'm looking at


----------



## vincent-mk1 (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks! Awesome info..!




sam.83gti said:


> Well, i wanted to go with a T platform turbo in case i decided to swap out turbos later I would have better options without buying a new manifold...also I wanted fast spool up and i have read that the super 60 spools like a Mother F**ker. I read here(http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/286499-t3-super-60) that one of the guys was running a super sixty on his gti and was pushing 288 hp with a water meth setup. My main concern was fast spool for pulling in and out of the nice tight turns up here in the mountains and at the auto-x/hillclimb events. I wont be doing much racing in a straight line so top end isn't as much of a priority. Hope This helps:beer:
> 
> search google using "t3 super sixty vwvortex" you can find some good stuff on it.


----------



## sam.83gti (Apr 7, 2009)

Everything looks to be of good quality as far as the clutch is concerned, we will have to wait and see how it holds up to boosted abuse


----------



## AircooledKevin (Mar 12, 2006)

White and blue here too! Looks like a fun build. Been debating doing a 16v swap to mine down the road, just don't know yet. I sent you a pm about the wheels btw! Good luck with build.


----------



## sam.83gti (Apr 7, 2009)

Ok, I have still been busting my ass in the garage just without much for updates on here. The progress I have been making was just body work in the engine bay and wheel wells, and I figure all that deserves is a before and after picture. before:







, 
And cleaned and primed:





















. 
Today I gave myself a break from the body work to play with my welder and make one of my trans. mounts for o2a into mk1. New Crank seal,








then flywheel








then Clutch,








then input shaft seal and throwout bearing,








and together








then managed to get the block and trans in place by myself with my trolley jack :bam!:








after alot of measuring and leveling I ended up with this.








still need to finish welding and clean it up but I think it will work. Next up is the rear trans mount.


----------



## jettaIIIridinglow (Dec 26, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## sam.83gti (Apr 7, 2009)

a bit more work on the driver's side mount/clutch cable mount today.


----------



## sam.83gti (Apr 7, 2009)

the car has been on the back burner for far too long. I finally finished prepping and priming the fenders. they will be put on with some fresh seam sealer tomorrow.









Hopefully I will be able to get a friend of mine to stop by this weekend. He is very handy with a paint sprayer and he will be spraying some much needed fresh alpine white on the fenders/core support. Once that is on I can finally stop test fitting and put it in there for good.

I also bought some more parts...

Volvo Thermostatic oil cooler sandwich/bsp to barbed fittings/empi oil cooler radiator









Spa 16v turbo bottom mount turbo/top mount wastegate manifold.(ebay manifold posted earlier positioned the turbo in such a way it was touching the firewall with the engine at a still) also pictured is the turbosmart ultragate 38mm wastegate I bought used off of vortex.

















Bosch LSU4.2 Wideband 02 sensor (my vems setup was sold to me without one)









Bosch F5DP0R Platinum Spark Plug (apparently good for turbo application)









5 bolt downpipe flange with some 2.5" vband fittings and clamp to weld to flange/downpipe.









Forge dual piston Bov









Also bought some ARP Rod bolts for the hell of it, I figured one less thing to worry about in the bottom end.

Thats all for now. debating on buying an LSD and a few other things. Stay tuned


----------



## Scrubbs (Mar 14, 2006)

Put the bolts to good use. :thumbup:


----------



## sam.83gti (Apr 7, 2009)

Well finally got around to painting the front end. Pretty happy with it. its a bit brighter than the rest of the car but I think with a good cleaning and maybe buffing and a fresh coat of dust from the dirt road I live on, it will look pretty even. Now for I can finally start assembly.


----------



## sam.83gti (Apr 7, 2009)

Come a long way from this:


----------



## sam.83gti (Apr 7, 2009)

Spent some more money on go fast parts... 
Scat Rods... 










Weld els exhaust manifold kit from treadstone (tried two other manifolds and didnt like the turbo placement) and 16v flange from columbia river mandrel... 










Short runner Intake manifold parts... 










Autotech 16v sport cams intake 252 exhaust 264...


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

Looks good. Can you link where you got the manifold tube parts?
I am interested in building my own header/turbo setup and need raw materials.
Thanks


----------



## sam.83gti (Apr 7, 2009)

http://www.treadstoneperformance.co...y=632&prodname=DIY+Weld+El+Turbo+Manifold+kit

http://www.mandrel-bends.com/catalo...ece-header-flange-3-8-304-stainless-2363.html

not cheap, but now i can put the turbo wherever i want. and its all stainless. just have to add a turbo brace to make sure she doesn't crack at the welds. :thumbup:


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks, I appreciate the links.
I have some ideas and was looking into options for building my own.


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

opcorn:


----------



## Filthydubber (May 7, 2007)

more work!


----------



## sam.83gti (Apr 7, 2009)

Back from the dead. I have been working a lot lately to build my new business coaching a group of young kids snowboarding. They are all competitors in a reigional amateur competition series. The car has taken a backseat as that has been my focus. I have been saving money for forged pistons and block overbore and cleaning. In the meantime I brought some of my intake manifold parts to the machine shop to have one of my end plates milled into a circle and one to be bored out and drilled and tapped for my throttle body. They also milled some nifty reliefs for the throttle plate adjustment screw and another spot for where the throttle position sensor mount protrudes from the mating surface. I also took my angle grinder to my 4" O.D. Plenum to rip a 2" wide section which the shortened runners from the stock intake will be welded into...































































Next is taking some of my scrap pieces down to Larson's shop and practicing with his aluminum spoolgun until I get confident enough to trim the Plenum to size and weld the whole thing together.

Once the Intake is done then its time to mockup and tackweld the tubular exhaust manifold together and find someone to tig it together properly for me.


----------



## sam.83gti (Apr 7, 2009)

mmmm...manifold progress


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

Good to see the progress.
It is looking good.
Maybe consider TIG when you do the intake manifold if you have/know someone good at it.
Though, Aluminum MIG is probably easier for you to do and would likely flow into the interior less than TIG.
I have been doing more and more aluminum TIG and I am getting better at fit-up and fill of thinner materials.
I once thought I would never be that good at aluminum, but have found the more seat time I apply, the better my work gets.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## max and tiny (Apr 27, 2010)

very nice build. ill be doing a similar build with my 78 rabbit. 16v/aba turbo.


----------



## sam.83gti (Apr 7, 2009)

Spent all day working on the short runner intake manifold. Got home and had a few packages waiting for me: 
Slim fan to integrate into my stock rad. shroud. 









Allstar performance catch can. Two 3/8NPT inputs. One from my valve cover, One from my block 









I Know AN hoses are ideal but for now I will un 3/8" to 1/2"barb fittings using this 1/2 i.d. hose









I am going to replace the drain petcock with a npt to barb as well and run it into my 3/8 NPT bung which will be welded into my oil pan. 









Turbo oil feed and drain lines 









100 MM inner cv joints to make some hybrid 90mm(rabbit) outer 100mm(02a) inner axles









Lastly a crappy iphone picture of my intake manifold progress. Needs a little more cleanup but its just about finished. Wish I could have used tig instead of spool gun mig but it got the job done.


----------



## Filthydubber (May 7, 2007)

spool gun mig  

everything is looking awesome so far.


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

TIG is better, but if you have to, MIG gets it done. 
Looks good, just grind and polish and no-one will be able to tell how you welded it. 
Keep up the updates. 
Hoping for warmer weather for mine to resume, also hoping to score on a bigger fuel meter soon.


----------



## zylinderkopf (Sep 6, 2003)

*FV-QR*

great build. you make it look so easy!


----------



## sam.83gti (Apr 7, 2009)

As you can see in the first picture, The welder got my manifold a little too hot and warped the flange, I'm not too happy considering how much it cost me to have welded. :banghead: I am going to have to have it decked flat. anyone have any recommendation for where locally? I will also have to make a small extension pipe for my wastegate to get the top of it away from the manifold a bit more, the turbosmart site says 100mm from high heat areas ~4 inches. Two steps forward, one step back. :facepalm:


----------



## Filthydubber (May 7, 2007)

Holy crap, all those welds are really hot!


----------



## sam.83gti (Apr 7, 2009)

The reason for the sunken welds is that the kit came with a serious 45 degree bevel on them and the pipe is super thick


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

Take the piece back to the welder, tell him to Jig it back up and straighten the flange.
A good welder knows how to straighten warped work, just as much as avoiding warping it in the first place.
It looks like it was done free standing on the table, at least some of it.
If he/she clamps the flange to a solid base (straightening it) he/she could then heat up some of the weld joints and stress relieve what is torquing it.
If not you are looking at flycutting this precariously and/or having to redo it all together.


----------



## sam.83gti (Apr 7, 2009)

well, I managed to warp the flange on the short runner I was building and didn't notice and then proceeded to torque it to the head I cracked one of the mounting ears off the flange so here is round two::banghead:
New intake parts all cut to size:
still need to run the belt sander over the back of the throttle body flange and make an end cap but pretty much there.
Chris mentioned sharpe products for the hemiphere but they had a 100 dollar minimum so I found them from rb wagner http://www.rbwagner.com/pages/Rbwagner.html they had no minimum order, I think it was like 7 bucks plus shipping.
Waiting to hear back from chouse about tiging it for me.


----------



## sam.83gti (Apr 7, 2009)

by the way all this aluminum was cut with a table saw w/ wood blade and jig saw except the throttle body flange :thumbup:


----------



## sam.83gti (Apr 7, 2009)

Well Cyrus did a hell of a job for me. I will let the pictures do the talking.


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

The TIG work looks good :thumbup:
Makes me think about a short runner when I do my 16V Eaton.
Keep up the good work and updates!!


----------



## sam.83gti (Apr 7, 2009)

Got to doing some mockup of parts to see how the manifolds fit as well as a few other pieces. finally starting to look like something.


----------



## sam.83gti (Apr 7, 2009)

Well no photos this time but I today installed a new oil pump, water pump, front crankshaft seals, lower timing cover, pressed in new engine mounts, and put the engine back in the car(for the final time). I also got more new parts in the mail: 
Intercooler and piping with silicone and t bolts 
15' if #2 guage battery cable for relocation to trunk 
barb fittings for vacuum line to intake manifold 
" " 

will be working on fitting radiator/intercooler/oil cooler as well as fitting shifter box/cables over the next few nights. 
Hopefully Larson and I can install my dual valve springs/autotech cams/valve stem seals at some point and then I can bold the head down and start sorting intercooler piping/wiring routing/downpipe fab. in the next week or two.


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

Keep up the good work and updates 
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sam.83gti (Apr 7, 2009)

Well I'm glad I took the head apart to put in the new cams/valve springs. I found one valve that was missing the valve spring seat and also a stray valve keeper floating around in the oil passages beween the valve spring seat area.


----------



## sam.83gti (Apr 7, 2009)

Finished reassemling my head yesterday with the hd valve springs, new stem seals, and autotech sport cams.
Today. after a long day of running in front of, underneath and inside of the rabbit this is what I ended up with 02a shifter in A1 Chassis.

Almost looks like it belongs in there


















Should be plenty of room for a downpipe in there

















And plenty of room for exhaust as well


----------



## sam.83gti (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks Larson, but I already picked up a brand new set for a pretty good deal on vortex. I may take you up on them for spares so let me know if you are going to scrap the shell. 
Finished up my slim-fit radiator shroud


Dash reassembly has begun

clearanced knuckles for 100mm axles awaiting new wheel bearings

Intercooler mounted up without touching/cutting core support or radiator

And my attempt at an artsy photo would be alot cooler if I had a nice camera.


----------



## sam.83gti (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks to larson for the hard drain pipe to cut up and clock to keep my an line off the hot manifold.

Started mocking up boost piping

A little trim for this one...

And a little trim for both of these...


----------



## **mk1nutt** (May 11, 2013)

love the build good work man. it's giving me inspiration to build up my bunny!:laugh:


----------



## sam.83gti (Apr 7, 2009)

Oil pan with fittings welded in, drain for turbo and drain for catch can.

Crank trigger wheel

Catch can mounted up


New wheel bearings pressed in

With brake shields and Wheel hubs


----------



## sam.83gti (Apr 7, 2009)

Well Today I got the suspension torqued down and axles installed, torqued the head down with the BBM Headspacer. Torqued the exhaust manifold down. Cut the turbo oil drain Line down to size and fit the AN fitting on the end. Painted radiator shroud and intercooler mounts and mounted fan, Recieved my AN-4 90 degree fitting for turbo oil feed line, had Larson put a flare on the end of the feed,return lines which i cut down a bit for fitment on my fuel rail, I also picked up a 3/4-1/2" barb to barb adapter to adapt the stock block breather hose to my 1/2 inch hose to plumb into my catch can. Thats all I can think of although I feel like I got more done. Over the next few days after work I will be mounting my oil cooler, matching the 034 crank trigger setup to the engine's timing, having a 1/2" bung welded into the valve cover for the catch can, making a turbo brace and cutting my intercooler piping down to size. Oh and I had to put the grills back in to remind myself what she looks like


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

so awesome!


----------



## sam.83gti (Apr 7, 2009)

it runs:heart:


----------



## Bx V-dubber (Dec 17, 2010)

nice!


----------



## **mk1nutt** (May 11, 2013)

love the build man I'm planning on doing a very similar build soon.
I believe this is lighting a fire under my arse to get goin on it!


----------



## sam.83gti (Apr 7, 2009)

Headed to Vems in the morning. Stay tuned for burnout video


----------



## sam.83gti (Apr 7, 2009)

Well Tuning went well, Had an overheating issue so we had to cut the session short thought it was my coolant lines being routed wrong or some other issue but after getting it home it seems to have burped out some more air and was idling for extended time without overheating. Chris A and Jason got it all rigged up to the dyno and we kept it to 7 psi of boost for now and only pulled to 5000 rpm. The turbo seems to be efficient up to 15 Psi (decided not to push it past that to be safe with my stock bottom end) so we will tune it for 15 psi sometime in the next week or so. Any way we ended up at 170 HP at 5000 RPM at 7 psi. It should be over the a good bit over the 200 HP mark once we finish tuning for more boost. I am pumped, it is already a handful at just 170. 




And the grand finale (professional driver on a closed course)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bp57ItKnRLo


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Thats awesome.. :thumbup:
Dont you think you went a little over kill with that intake and turbo manifold if you only wanted to be at 200hp?

I mean, it looks like you are setup for double that number.


----------



## sam.83gti (Apr 7, 2009)

not at all. my torque curve is rock solid. no spikes or drops. Jason from Vems said it was one of the most efficient vw's he has seen with regard to the torque curve, etc. plus who knows what will come for changes in the future...


----------



## MOTA BOY (Aug 21, 2007)

:heart: Gorgeous! Subscribed for the future informations and happenings!

Hope you'll find and fix heating issue.


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

Updates? 
Are running 15lbs yet?


----------



## Bx V-dubber (Dec 17, 2010)

updates,updates!!! this thread needs updates for us 16v fiends!opcorn:


----------



## .T.o.n.y. (Apr 3, 2003)

xtremevdub said:


> Updates?
> Are running 15lbs yet?


x2


----------



## flowmastergfunk (May 31, 2007)

Clean your inbox and keep updating this :thumbup: Happy to contribute to a sweet project! Your braces are on their way


----------



## sam.83gti (Apr 7, 2009)

Well I dropped in on a rebuilt 02a with quaife lsd, spec stage 3+ clutch, New Garrett gt2860rs, Upper Strut brace, Lower Four point Eurosport brace, and the spare engine block is at rpm for overbore/honing and assembly with my forged rods and pistons. Pictures soon


----------



## flowmastergfunk (May 31, 2007)

:thumbup: The lower one is Gokraut, not Eurosport (for what it's worth). Pretty much the same design as far as I can tell, but Gokraut offers a lifetime warranty....should you ever manage to break it. I wanna see enough horsepower rolling through this that you utilize that warranty :beer: Smash them corners :beer:


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

:thumbup:
In for updates too


----------



## Lownslowvdub (Aug 31, 2012)

whatver you do, DO NOT i repeat DO NOT go through brattleboro, theres no avoiding the potholes and theyre at least 5" deep everywhere! been following this build as I am doing my own aba16vt :beer: keep the 16vs alive!


----------



## sam.83gti (Apr 7, 2009)

Got to 35 degrees the other day so I washed the dust off the old girl.


Block







Turbo gt 2860rs .60 coldside .63 vband Hotside



Trans rebuilt g60 02A w/ quaife LSD (looking for diesel 5th if anyone has one)



Suspension Braces


Anyone want to buy this brand new 14psi garrett wastegate actuator?


----------



## kevlar_vw (Jan 5, 2005)

good stuff


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

If you are still looking for a Diesel fifth, contact Broke.
Brokevw.com
he sells all sorts of trans parts. I bought two .76 5th kits from him. Installed one, have the other NIB.
You might be more happy with an .81 though or at least check the R/P ratios and the 4th-5th drop.
I like mine in my O20 but 4th to 5th is about a 900 RPM gap.


----------



## scirocconaut (Oct 7, 2011)

I enjoyed reading this 
Love the fabrication skills 
How long did it take you? 

I'm only 3 months in and now I'm at
The plumbing stage for exhaust and intercooler 
And oil lines 

Some good ideas for my build In here 

I too am using the gokraut 4 point lower one 
I'm waiting for my turbo to show up and I'll 
Be ordering a v band flange to weld onto a mandrel bend downpipe

I saw some nice 14" flex joints for exhaust 
That should clear the lower brace after the downpipe 

After the turbo on mine I will have a cut out to the fender 
And the rest will have a huge cat after the flex and dual resonators then 
A down turn facing the ground or side exit on opposite side 
(I have fuel cell in trunk so I don't want it going all the way back or going near where it's mounted )


----------

